# Key Lime Pie *without* sweetened condensed milk?



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a craving for Key Lime Pie, but can't find any recipes that don't use canned sweetened condensed milk - which I'd prefer to avoid since I'm trying to avoid processed foods as much as possible.

Does anyone have a recipe that doesn't use the condensed milk?

Or should I just make my own sweetened condensed milk? Is that even a possibility?


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I just made two key lime pies the other day with coconut milk! They were delish









I used the recipe from here: http://allergickid.blogspot.com/2008...-lime-pie.html

But if you want to use eggs nstead of egg replacer like I did, just use two eggs and two egg whites. Super yum!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Woohoo! I love that it uses coconut milk -- Perfect!

Thanks!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

We'll try the coconut milk one too. We tried making a key lime pie with tofu a few months ago and it just tasted like tofu pie. Bleah. (I have made an awesome tofu chocolate pie however.)

Thanks!


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm trying to avoid unfermented soy due to thyroid issues, hence my search for coconut based recipes. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Another option - just make lime curd as the filling. It's the same as lemon curd, but use (key) lime juice & zest instead of lemon. After you make the curd, put in the prepared (pre-baked) crust, bake for ~10 min just to set it, cool, and top with whipped cream.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

My MIL makes hers from sweetened whipped cream with fresh key lime juice, nothing else. It is very light and fluffy, not s usual key lime pie, but tasty for a lighter dessert.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I also used coconut milk when I used it, and gelatin, so it would set up without eggs (my DS can't have eggs). Wish I could find my recipe!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm thinking that I'm going to need to pick up some more limes!

Thanks everyone!


----------

